# Photoshop Tutorials



## Batistabomb (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys these are some cool sites which provides easy way for learning Photoshop :

SET 1 :

*www.skinsntemplates.com
*www.systemdark.com/academy
*marengo.neopages.net/tutorials.htm
*spasquini.interfree.it/index.htm
*www.heathrowe.com/tutorials.asp
*endocore.com/main.php?main=ps/main
*www.noxcel.com/main/tutorials.htm
*www.learn2paint.net/tutorials/ 
*www.mdstudios.net/pstuts.php
*www.arch-nemesis.net
*www.esoul.org
*www.dementorskiss.com/andy/tutorials
*www.psmeg.co.uk OR *www.wz2k.co.uk
*www.deviantart.com
*www.rainworld.com/psworkshop/ 
*www.thewebmachine.com
*www.voidix.com
*www.spoono.com
*tutorials.remixx.net
*www.eternalgfx.homestead.com/
*www.stridingstudio.com/tutorials/
*robouk.mchost.com/
*www.photoshopcafe.com/
*www.zimmertech.com/
*www.shunidesigns.com/
*marengo.neopages.net/tutorials.htm
*www.dwphotoshop.com/photoshop/technoindex.php
*www.proeffect.com
*www.bluesfear.com
*www.infinite-fire.net
*www.selection-designs.net
*www.aiyaz.net/tutorials
*www.luscious-beauty.net/content/tutorials
*www.jennyspage.net
*geda-online.com/tutorials.htm
*www.inanimetions.net
*www.retouchpro.com
*malephika.formmailer.net

SET 2 :


*www.photoshopjunkie.com/tutorials.html 
*www.bobsphotoshopsource.co.uk/
*ps6.com/
*www.eyesondesign.net/
*www.freephotoshop.com/ n/a
*user.fundy.net/morris/redirect.html?404.html
*www.indigoproductions.com/free_stuff.asp
*www.neofrog.com/
*www.planetphotoshop.com/
*www.photoshopcafe.com/
*www.icancu.com/
*orgcon.jlswebsource.com/
*www.metamorephosis.com/
*www.opticnurve.com/ 
*www.wastedyouth.org/ 
*www.tutorials911.com/
*www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/
*www.digitaldoodler.com/
*www.stridingstudios.com/
*user.fundy.net/morris/
*www.teamphotoshop.com 
*www.tutorialforums.com/
*www.b-man.dk/tutorials.asp
*photoshopgurus.info/
*www.photoshoppluggedin.com/ 
*www.photoshoproadmap.com/
*www.photoshop-stuff.com/
*www.photoshopwebmagic.com/
*www.photoshopx.net/
*www.planetphotoshop.com/
*www.photoshop-graphics.com/
*www.scottswork.co.uk/ 
*www.screaming-art.com/ 
*www.sedergraphics.com/ 
*www.thewebmachine.com 
*www.handson.nu/
*www.deaddreamer.com/

SET 3 :


*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/index.html 
*www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/index.html 
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/ 
*www.phong.com/tutorials/
*www.spyroteknik.com/
*www.deepspaceweb.com/ 
*www.spoono.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*www.pixeljunction.com/tutorials.php 
*www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/
*www.photoshoproadmap.com/pho...rials-tips.html 
*www.carbonfour.com/tutorials/ 
*www.digitexturia.com/index2.php 
*jereme.gfxsites.net/# 
*www.digitalwebgold.com/resources/tutorials.htm 
*www.designsbymark.com 
*www.axxessdenied.com 
*www.bluesfear.com/tutorials.htm 
*www.dimitrix.net 
*www.eyesondesign.net/ 
*www.teamphotoshop.com/ 
*www.endeffect.com/ 
*www.tutorialsearch.com/ 
*www.xanthic.net/tutorials.html 
*www.planetphotoshop.com/ 
*www.eyeball-design.com 
*asbestos.edgenetwk.com/news.htm 
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml 
*www.jereme.com/ 
*www.effectlab.com/ 
*www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html 
*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop.htm 
*www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
*www.savvy.net/photoshop.htm 
*www.photoshopcafe.com 
*robouk.gdesign.nl/tutorials/ 
*www.opticnurve.com/tutorials.asp 
*www.pankpages.com/tutorials/photoshoptut.htm 
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm 
*www.stab.se/aq/ny/index.htm 
*www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html 
*www.darkerimaging.com/tutorials.htm 
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph....htm?once=true& 
*www.rtideas.com/ticks/ 
*x-tremefx.cnhost.com/tutorial/tutorials.html 
*www.screaming-art.com/tutorials.php 
*www.webinfractions.com/~defe...rials/index.htm 
*w1.243.telia.com/~u24308054/...s/tutorial.html 
*www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
*www.digitaltropic.com/tutorials.htm 
*www.bizark.com/learn/ 
*www.perfectpixels.com/index.cfm?method=photoshop 
*www.webteknique.com/ 
*www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html 
*www.eyeland.com/tutorials.php 
*user.fundy.net/morris/main.html 
*europa.spaceports.com/~beatop/tutorials.htm 
*umojan99.tripod.com/ 
*www.dsigning.com/photoshop/t...intwithfilters/ 
*www.nebulus.org 
*www.gurusnetwork.com/tutoria...shop/index.html 
*www.masteratwork.com/ed/7denierave/ 
*www.somethingleet.com/ 
*www.theroot42.org/forum/ 
*www.shadowness.com 
*www.russellbrown.com/tips/photoshop.html
*www.systemdark.com/academy
*www.screamingbanana.com/smartybutt.shtml
*www.dsigning.com/
*www.absolutecross.com/
*www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/photoshop.html
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/adobe/
*www.spyroteknik.com/
*www.creativstudios.net/
*www.pdh-net.freeserve.co.uk/
*www.thedesigncore.com/ 
*www.chunkypanda.com/
*www.toxicbug.com/digitalart/
*www.shadowness.com
*www.shadowness.com/news.html 
*www.tmedsdesign.com/
*home.no/entie/
*home.no.net/poek/
*syn.gotlag.com/
*www.sector-7.tk/
*dazulu.r4ge.com/
*www.thredziii.com/
*www.karoo.de/
*www.melonn.com/
*www.designsbymark.com/
*www.phong.com/
*www.deviantart.com/
*www.adobe.com
*www.geocities.com/nessele/
*geda-online.com/
*www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html
*www.pixelpunk.8m.com/
*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey.../tutorial1.html
*www.photoshoplover.com/
*www.photoshopace.co.uk/
*www.homestead.com/photo_shop/
*www.poidesign.com/
*robouk.mchost.com/tuts/
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/
*www.webclass-101.com/photoshop6.shtml
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/index.html
*umojan99.tripod.com/photoshop.htm
*www.sev.com.au/dtpzone/phtips.asp
*www.shortcutcentral.com/
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp 
*www.redeyedesign.com.au/
*www.ghostbone.com/
*www.kraix.com/
*www.geocities.com/aptutorials/
*www.photoshopuser.com/
*www.bizark.com/
*www.graphicsnews.com/
*www.dtpdomain.com/
*www.timmbasoft.com/
*digicollage.com/asap/index.htm
*www.deepspaceweb.com/
*www.effectlab.com/
*www.mynx-home.tk/
*www.orionnetlinks.com/default.asp
*www.chezfree.com/sylgraph/
*photoshopgurus.info/
*www.pixeljunction.com/
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/
*www.eyewire.com/
*www.dubtastic.com/tutorials.html
*www.angryblue.com/
*www.rasterized.org/
*www.precisionart.net/

Guys iam not sure that all these are working


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Sep 12, 2007)

in sab ko dekne ka time kiske paas hai. post only the best ones yaar!


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 12, 2007)

google search result?


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Sep 30, 2007)

get free ebooks about creative thinking at www.ebooksengine.com


----------



## venkatx5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks man..  Nice Job.. Will Check it..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 23, 2007)

venkatx5 said:
			
		

> Thanks man..  Nice Job.. Will Check it..


why are you posting in 1 n 1/2 month old thread............just to say thanks


----------

